# Best ways to pickup and boost free WiFi signals while in motorhome?



## magentawave (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone have suggestions for the best equipment and best ways to boost free WiFi signals?

I'm going to be living full-time and traveling in my motorhome and want to be able to use the free WiFi while I'm parked outside of places like Starbucks, McDonalds, Walmart, Home Depot, etc. for my Macbook Pro and iPad. The distance from me in the parking lot to their equipment will require a good antenna and a WiFi signal booster. (In case its relevant, the shell of my motorhome is made out of fiberglass.)

This setup was recommended a couple years ago...

1) Amped Wireless A8EX Power Outdoor 8dbi Omni-Directional WiFi Antenna Kit mounted on top of motorhome.

2) Coax cable from Amped antenna described above connects to Hawking HSB2 Hi-Gain Signal Booster inside.

3) Cable from Hawking signal booster connects to Sabrent NT-H802N IEEE 802.11n USB - WiFi Adpater - NT-H802N.

4) USB cable from Sabrent external adapter goes to USB port of MacBook Pro.

Computer stuff keeps getting better so I'm wondering if there is better equipment and better ways to do this now?

Thanks

Steve


----------

